# Gladiators, Amelia Earhart, our present at threat-- a science thriller



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a lot of fun writing these books weaving together history, mythology, technology and just plain old story-telling.

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction. 
In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.
In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.
In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.
In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.
In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.
In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her. http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

This series is in the top 100 in science fiction and the first book of its companion Area 51 series is now available.

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The first Atlantis book is #3 in science fiction in the UK behind Games of Thrones

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

he first Atlantis book is #3 in science fiction in the UK behind Games of Thrones

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The first Atlantis book is #3 in science fiction in the UK behind Games of Thrones

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.co.uk/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The first Atlantis book is #3 in science fiction in the UK behind Games of Thrones

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

First book, Atlantis, is #2 bestseller on Kindle in science fiction

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

First book, Atlantis, is #2 bestseller on Kindle in science fiction

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

First book, Atlantis, is #2 bestseller on Kindle in science fiction

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice to see it's doing well.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

First book, Atlantis, is #2 bestseller on Kindle in science fiction

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

First book, Atlantis, is #2 bestseller on Kindle in science fiction

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## JChris (Jul 18, 2011)

You had me at Gladiators and Amelia Earhart.

By the way, does spamming your own thread help with sales?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

It's called bumping the thread, every 7 days.


----------



## JChris (Jul 18, 2011)

So that's what "bumping" is! I get it. Very clever. I'll try that. But next week.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

First book, Atlantis, is #2 bestseller on Kindle in science fiction

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In 1628 BC, a volcano erupts, one that would become legend as the eruption that destroyed Minoan Civilization. But a small group of priestesses stand fast against the dark Shadow that precipitated the destruction.

In 79 AD the oracle of Delphi must join forces with the most fearsome gladiator from the arena of Pompeii to fight the Shadow which destroys Vesuvius. And the XV Legion is sent on a quest that causes it to disappear from the Roman Empire and into the fog of history.

In 1937, Amelia Earhart is on the most dangerous leg of her round the world flight, near the Devil's Sea. A dark Shadow rises in front of her and swallows her and her plane, never to be seen again. Until the present, when Eric Dane leads his team against the Shadow threatening our present world and unites with her.









http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-DEVILS-SEA-ebook/dp/B003A4IA3W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

